# Good condition KUBOTA V1903 diesel engine



## Ocsweep (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a good Kubota V1903 diesel engine for sale, it runs fine and was very well maintained. 

Great for a replacement or backup motor for your Bobcat, tractor, sweeper, etc..


----------



## Ocsweep (Nov 17, 2014)

Motor is located in Green Castle P.A


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Hours?

Price?

What was it out of?


----------



## Ocsweep (Nov 17, 2014)

It was out of a Street Sweeper, 840 hours. We are asking $2000. Truck chassis was totaled but Kubota was un-touched.


----------



## Ocsweep (Nov 17, 2014)

Negotiable on price if interested.


----------



## Wetz (Dec 22, 2014)

*motor*

is the motor still for sale?

thanks


----------



## Wetz (Dec 22, 2014)

*kubota*

Did you sell the motor?

thanks


----------



## Ocsweep (Nov 17, 2014)

Wetz;1955785 said:


> Did you sell the motor?
> 
> thanks


I might have another available if your interested.


----------



## Wetz (Dec 22, 2014)

*kubota engine*

Yes I might be interested. Let me know thanks Denny
724-659-3152


----------

